# Operation POWER PACK



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2014)

This day in history.....

 United States Marine Corps entered Santo Domingo on April 28, 1965 in the Dominican Civil War. Marine Medium Helicopter squadron HMM-264, from the deck of the USS Boxer (LPH-4), airlifted 530 marines of the 3rd battalion 6th Marines in the Marine Corp's* first night all-helicopter assault into an unsecured landing zone *during actual combat conditions in Santa Domingo, Dominican Republic. By May 1 they were joined by VMM-264, 6th Marine Regiment,[3] most of the United States Army's 82nd Airborne Division and its parent XVIIIth Airborne Corps. It was called "Operation Power Pack".

Elements of the 82nd Airborne had been alerted and were preparing to depart Ft Bragg, arriving on the 29th of April.

About 75 members of E company, 7th Special Forces Group also deployed. 

Ultimately, 42,000 soldiers and marines were ordered to the Dominican Republic. The United States along with the Organization of American States (OAS) formed an inter-American military force to assist in the intervention in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 29, 2014)

I had never heard of this until now. Thanks for posting it, I have something to read up on today!


----------

